# Todays round of pictures..



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

[attachment=6:2lgn4l6j]100_3821a.jpg[/attachment:2lgn4l6j]

14 Toms in this frame..

[attachment=5:2lgn4l6j]100_3848a.jpg[/attachment:2lgn4l6j]

Some very vicious fighting taking place this morning!

[attachment=4:2lgn4l6j]100_3852a.jpg[/attachment:2lgn4l6j]

[attachment=3:2lgn4l6j]100_3829a1.jpg[/attachment:2lgn4l6j]

Some GREAT scenery from above the 'action' this morning too :!: 
[attachment=2:2lgn4l6j]100_3812a.jpg[/attachment:2lgn4l6j]
[attachment=1:2lgn4l6j]100_3809a.jpg[/attachment:2lgn4l6j]
[attachment=0:2lgn4l6j]100_3807a.jpg[/attachment:2lgn4l6j]

All this just before round 2 of the spring snow storm set in 8)


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome pics! Now if you would just tell me where you're seeing all these birds


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed. I'm green with envy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pics Goofy. Man, some of those toms have some serious brooms hangin off their chests!

Wait a minute, I thought you said all the turkeys were dead? :mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Nice pics Goofy. Man, some of those toms have some serious brooms hangin off their chests!
> 
> Wait a minute, I thought you said all the turkeys were dead? :mrgreen:


Must be an old picture. You know the good old days and all. There aren't near that many turkeys on nebo. The herd is in trouble.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought the turkey herd was decimated and the eagles were killing them all.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Goofy, from what you're seeing, how does the Tom to Hen ratio look? Do they need to cut the number of Tom tags?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Once again ( Tex,Mcfly,dog) ) The number of turkey I'm watching this year are 
down over 50% from last year...

Last year was a very good year though, I knew were there was about 400 birds,
these were within a 7 mile radius of my home....there were around 150 toms last year..

This year, I'm coming up with a total of 130....... of whitch about 50 are toms ...
(including jakes)

Significant drop from previous years.......Just say'in what I'm seeing....

I'm really curious how much you 3 amigos even get out and look in the winter :?: 
Cuz u guys seem to not have a clue :shock:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been scouting on the south Manti for my turkey tag. I've seen more birds than last year (not a lot more).


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wonder the same thing about you. The stuff i see contradicts everything you say.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I wonder the same thing about you. The stuff i see contradicts everything you say.


EXACTLY why I was against going to a state wide, general turkey season..

There are some areas doing EXSTREAMY well turkey wise, others that are NOT.

A blanket state wide season takes away the ability to 'adjust' were needed....

The East side of the Nebo has has an increasing large number of eagles and hawks
wintering in the Crab creek, Bennie, Nebo drainage's....

We are certainly seeing the effects on turkey flocks, 
Thank goodness most of the predator birds have now left, moving north


----------

